
Study: Mapping Apps May Make Traffic Worse - coloneltcb
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/mapping-apps-and-the-price-of-anarchy/555551/?single_page=true
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
The worst thing for our cities: An Uber driver using a mapping app. /s

